# MacBook Pro, Snow Leopard, TASCAM US-144mkII



## bodosom (Jan 16, 2011)

MacBook Pro running 10.6.7, TASCAM US-144MKII and an EMM-6 mic.

Has anyone had any success with this combination? I can't read the mic with REW but I can use the generator. It works fine with FuzzMeasure so I'm confident all the hardware is working correctly.

REW does work with my (noisy) M-Audio FastTrack.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Bodosom,

I think no Mac user has ever had success at getting input into REW when using a Multi-Input soundcard (ie; more than 2 chnls ) . 
- SPDIF inputs typically count as Channels 3 & 4 .

Can I guess that your M-Audio FastTrack, is a simple 2-chnl soundcard ( ie; no SPDIF ) ? 

<> EarlK


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

REW cannot access the inputs of the 144 or other multi-channel soundcards since Apple broke the Java runtime in an update early last year. They show no signs of planning to fix it, so it will likely stay broken until there is an Oracle runtime when they take over Java under OS X from Apple.


----------



## bodosom (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## EsboRedDevil (Nov 10, 2007)

So there is no chance of getting an M-Audio Firewire Solo to work with OS X 10.6.7 and REW5?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

EsboRedDevil said:


> So there is no chance of getting an M-Audio Firewire Solo to work with OS X 10.6.7 and REW5?


Not unless/until Oracle release a Java runtime for OS X that allows Java apps to access the inputs of Firewire-connected soundcards, which is an Apple Java runtime bug that goes back a couple of years at least.


----------



## JayinMI (Apr 21, 2011)

I run an M-Audio Mobilepre USB, ECM8000 (calibrated by Cross Spectrum), and a MacBook with OSX 10.5.8. From what I'm reading here, there is no chance this setup will work either? The output side works in OSX (I get test tones). My setup works with FuzzMeasure on the Mac side of things, too. I also dual boot to Windows XP and on that side of things my setup works fine with TrueRTA, and SynRTA. Would I have a better chance of running REW in XP then?

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> I run an M-Audio Mobilepre USB,,,,snip,,,,,From what I'm reading here, there is no chance this setup will work either?,,,,,snip


- My best guess is that you should be able to get that card to work ( since that "MobilePre" is a simple 2-channel, USB soundcard ) . 

- All Firewire cards and Multi-Channel USB cards ( having more than 2 inputs ) are seemingly guaranteed to never see any input ( when running REW on Mac OSX, 10.5.x or greater ) .


<> EarlK


----------



## spinnaker (Aug 6, 2011)

EarlK said:


> - My best guess is that you should be able to get that card to work ( since that "MobilePre" is a simple 2-channel, USB soundcard ) .
> 
> - All Firewire cards and Multi-Channel USB cards ( having more than 2 inputs ) are seemingly guaranteed to never see any input ( when running REW on Mac OSX, 10.5.x or greater ) .
> 
> ...


Would an analog mixer with USB interface work (like the Behringers)?


----------



## Sonic (Mar 17, 2010)

I have the same problem with REW not showing correct input, just woundering if Java runtime for OS X has updated this bug?
Thanx


----------



## muscarius (Jun 13, 2014)

hi foks

anythig new concerning this mulitchannel/java/os x problem? last post is from 2011...

I'd like to use a 2,5 intelcore 2 duo / os x 10.5.8 with an RME FireFace 400...

thanx
m.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> hi foks
> 
> anythig new concerning this mulitchannel/java/os x problem? last post is from 2011...
> 
> ...


Yes in fact there is .

Read the first post of the sticky called  *Getting Around the limitations of JavaSound ( on the Mac )*  .

Then follow the link ( within that first post ) to John Reekies workaround .

:sn:


----------



## muscarius (Jun 13, 2014)

thanx


----------

